# Anybody got a BFP and Had no CM (cervical Mucus) at all??



## pinkroses

This is a question I have been worried and wondering about for a long time.

I dont have any cervical mucus at all EW or otherwise? I have had all the initial tests at assisted conception and I do ovulate ---I think  gets so confusing and overwhelming at those places.
I have never mentioned my lack of CM to the consultant, these places are embarrasing enough, mind you I'm getting quite used to whipping my knickers off everytime I bloomin go haha, I should be building up my confidence to ask.  

Any input I would be really gratefull thanks ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## armi

Pink I think we are all different- you know I don't think i PRODUCE MUCH cm- and I had an ICSI bubba this year....mind you I think I had more when I was younger. Hope this helps. x


----------



## pinkroses

Thanks huni,

its sooo complicated isn't it this TTC lark! I panic about everything! thanks for your reply.

and congratulations xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

